# Pesky ceiling tiles.? Maybe not....



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think Mr. Hazelton did his homework. But I think I'll just leave the comments up to you...

http://www.ronhazelton.com/projects/how_to_put_up_or_install_embossed_ceiling_tiles



I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

You always seem to find ways to make it easier for everyone else. Thanks a lot!


----------

